#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Renkus Heinz C3 sub

## hugovanmeijeren

Hallo,

is er iemand hier op het forum die tekeningen heeft van een Renkus Heinz C3 sub?

Is vrijwel niets van op internet te vinden, dus wellicht iemand die hier iets heeft?

Alvast bedankt,

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Zo, eindelijk meivakantie en ben begonnen met een nieuw bouwprojectje. Heb al een tijd geen bouwfoto's meer gezien, dus bij deze.

Bij toeval hebben we 4 originele RH C3 subs kunnen kopen, en aangezien we graag nog een aantal van deze subs erbij willen hebben is begonnen om er nog 4 exact na te bouwen, vanaf het origineel.

De C3 sub is een 7e orde bandpass, dubbel 15", push-pull sub, en hoort origineel onder een Renkus Heinz C3 of CE3 topkast. (Dezelfde kast als ook in het STS pakket van Synco te vinden is.) En maakt gebruikt van 2 stuks RCF L15-554K luidsprekers.

Foto's:


De originele kast open. (Zijkant, de speakers zijn in het midden gemonteerd en te bereiken via 2 luiken.)


De originele kast. (Voorzijde, normaal gesproken zit hier een rooster overheen. Zoals te zien bij de kast die eronder staat.)


Onze vanmorgen net nieuw opgehaalde aanhanger gevuld met 6 platen 18mm berken multiplex.


De eerste snede is gezet.


Even het voorbeeld erbij pakken.


Uitfrezen van de lijmranden.


De kast krijgt gestalte.


Handig die zwarte verrijdbare werktafels! Met dank aan onze ervaren timmerman.


De eerste behuizing is klaar. Nu het binnenwerk nog.


Achterzijde.

Dit was één middagje klussen, alle platen voor de 4 kasten zijn gezaagd en de eerste zit in elkaar.


Wordt vervolgd. ;-)

Groeten Hugo

----------


## salsa

Hugo jongen,

Ik krijg kippevel bij het zien van deze foto's, ik denk gelijk aan het gevoel wat ik had toen ik ze hoorde....Heerlijke druk en best diep!!!

ben je bereidt om de tekening openbaar te maken? (b.v aan mij?)

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar je resultaten!!!!

Two thumbs up!!

Dave

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hallo Dave,

ja het zijn werkelijk waar fantastische subs. Ondanks zijne kleine afmetingen komt er een enorme druk vanaf en een lekker vol laag!

Ik heb wel tekeningen, maar dat zijn meer schetsen met maten van de buitenkant. Het is vrijwel niet mogelijk om deze sub na te bouwen als je er geen origineel naast hebt staan.
In de verschillende kamers zitten erg veel kleine paneeltjes en dat is een heel gepruts, daar moet je eigenlijk gewoon een voorbeeld voor hebben waar je het van af kunt kijken.

De schetsen mag je van mij hebben, maar daar heb je alleen niet zoveel aan.


Nog even een toelichting over het verdere werk: vandaag vrijwel alle losse paneeltjes gezaagd voor de overige kasten en mooie bouwpakketjes samengesteld.

Morgen wil ik proberen alle kasten in elkaar te lijmen en al het freeswerk klaar te krijgen (de luiken om bij de speakers te komen moeten worden uitgefreesd.)

Overigens zullen alle kasten zwart gestoffeerd worden. Onze toppen (RH CT5/64K) zijn al gestoffeerd en de lak van de 4 originele subs is niet mooi meer. Het is dus alles lakken of alles stofferen. Aangezien een collegabedrijf die met dezelfde set werkt ook alleen gestoffeerde kasten heeft is dit de meest logische keuze. (Zij hebben ook 8 C3's, dus in totaal kunnen we straks een set van 16 subs maken.)

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Update:


Tussenschotten voor de verschillende kamers.


Paneel voor één van de luidsprekers.


De middelste kamer waar de 2 luidsprekers in gemonteerd zijn. Goed te zien is hoe weinig ruimte er eigenlijk maar tussen de 2 luidsprekers zit. De magneet van luidspreker één zit op een 1,5 cm na tegen de conus van luidspreker 2.


Vooraanzicht waarop de middelste poort duidelijk zichtbaar is.


Uitgezaagde bouwpakketten voor de andere kasten.


Binnenkant van de kast, welke is opgedeeld in 3 kamers, elk met een eigen poort. Aan de zijkanten zitten 2 toegangsluiken om bij de luidsprekers te kunnen.


Een paar dagen hard werken.


Het is overigens niet verboden om te reageren.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Freek Fokker

Ziet er goed uit. Maar waarom doe je dat met een decoupeerzaag? Een zaagtafel lijkt toch wel het minste gereedschap wat je nodig hebt bij een boxenbouw project.

----------


## salsa

Hey hugo,

Nu je toch de kasten aan het bouwen bent is het toch een simpele manier om alle panelen en andere maten op papier te zetten?

Ik wil niet lastig zijn, maar dit zal voor je zelf ook veel handiger zijn als je meer kasten wil gaan bouwen b.v door een timmer bedrijf.

Ik ben benieuwd naar je resultaten!!

Groeten,

Dave

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

@Freek, zaagtafel staat hier en wordt ook wel gebruikt, alleen de platen zijn zo groot en onhandelbaar dat het niet altijd even praktisch is om dit op de zaagtafel te doen. Vooral voor de grotere stukken gaat dit met een (goede) decoupeerzaag wel net zo makkelijk.

Kleinere paneeltjes kunnen inderdaad wel met de zaagtafel gezaagd worden.

@Dave, daar heb je wel gelijk in, alleen het gaat om zeer veel kleine paneeltjes die precies onder de juiste hoek op elkaar moeten staan. Je moet eigenlijk wel continu bij het origineel kijken hoe je het moet aanpakken. Dus elke hoek met een zwaaihaak opnemen en overzetten op de te bouwen kast.

Misschien dat ik het kastje nog wel een keer precies in laat tekenen in een 3D-tekenprogramma.

Maar vertel eens, heb jij deze kasten zelf ook of heb je er gewoon een keer mee mogen werken?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## salsa

Ha Hugo!
Ik heb 'vroeger' tijdens m'n stage bij PIEEE Muziek in Apeldoorn gewerkt en we hebben deze RH C3 kasten geinstalleerd destijds bij de nieuwe Harmonie Theater/Schouwburg in Leeuwarden ( 1993-94)
Ook daarna nog vele malen op festivals en theater producties mee gewerkt, ze zijn kwa formaat best te hanteren.

Ik zou best wel een tekeningetje van je willen indien het je lukt!
Het brengt mij leuke herinneringen op.....

Groeten,

Dave

----------


## beyma

Leuk bezig hoor! 

Ik ben zoals jullie misschien al weten zelf timmerman, en zag de Festool koffertjes al staan, maar waarom gebruik je niet de TS 55 cirkelzaag met geleider van Festool ?? Dat is écht een top machiene die z'n geld dubbel en dwars waard is!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoi Beyma,

ja timmerman bij de vroegere NOB toch?
Die TS 55 is een erg mooie zaag, en zou hem als ik iets vaker met dit werk bezig was ook zeker kopen.
Maar daar komt ook meteen het antwoord, ik heb hem niet zo vaak nodig, en dan is het wel een hoop geld.

Een decoupeerzaag gebruik je vaker dus dat kan wel uit om daar een goede voor te kopen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## beyma

Daar heb je een heel sterk punt, hij is zeker niet goedkoop, maar ik zag hem laatst nog op een markt plaats voor 150 euro met geleider  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Back to topic,zijn ze al helemaal klaar eb heb je er al mee proefgedraaid ?? (foto's van het setje in volle glorie?)

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,


... effe een domme vraag (ben niet zo thuis in speakerbouw en kastconstructies) maar 7e orde BP kast; betekent dat 42dB/oct afval ? En is dit dan aan beide "kantjes" van de band ?

Groeten !

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Back to topic,zijn ze al helemaal klaar eb heb je er al mee proefgedraaid ?? (foto's van het setje in volle glorie?)



Momenteel zijn er 2 kasten volledig klaar, gril en connectorpanelen zijn net deze week binnengekomen.
Aangezien ik het momenteel nog vrij druk met school heb (laatste weken voor de vakantie) wacht ik nog even met de andere 2 kasten, die zullen in de eerste week van de zomervakantie wel afgerond worden.

De kasten die momenteel al wel klaar zijn moeten enkel nog gestoffeerd worden, de 4 originele C3's zijn inmiddels al gestoffeerd (vanavond laatste afronden).
Woensdag ben ik eerst 4 C3's nodig op een schoolplein, en aangezien de toppen al gestoffeerd waren hebben we die subs dus direct ook maar mee gepakt.
De 31e mei ben ik ze sowieso alle 6 al nodig op een bandjesavond in een gymzaal, en zal dan ook zeker even wat foto's nemen van de totale set.

Ik ben zelf ook erg benieuwd, maar ik kan in ieder geval meedelen dat het stofferen de set erg goed doet!


Zodra ik ze getest heb en afgewerkt, volgt een nieuwe fotoreportage.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dokter dB

> Ha heren,
> 
> 
> ... effe een domme vraag (ben niet zo thuis in speakerbouw en kastconstructies) maar 7e orde BP kast; betekent dat 42dB/oct afval ? En is dit dan aan beide "kantjes" van de band ?
> 
> Groeten !



Haai koen!
haha dat klinkt leuk he 7e orde...
Er zit bijna zeker een seriespoel (in de vorm van een trafo bah) die de extra orde doet. 
Het is dus standaard 6e orde. Dat wil niet zeggen dat je 6e orde afval van 36dB hebt.
er zijn namelijk 6 polen. aan de onderkant heb je 4e orde en aan de bovenkant 2e orde plus die extra spoel. 

Die spoel sloop je natuurlijk meteen eruit.
Ik heb zelf een aantal BPH-15 subjes in de verhuur en daar heb ik dat ook gedaan. 
en ook de afstemming verhoogd. nou doen ze het lekker. wel flink de zaag ingezet en met epoxy in de weer. en ook een andere speaker. jahoor tegek spul  :Big Grin:  
Eigenlijk is alles wat ik van RH in de verhuur heb verbouwd. net als ce3 naar syncho, zelfde verhaal eigenlijk.
Het is wel een hele goeie fabriek. goed hout enzo. erg mooi gebouwd.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ola Dok !

Aha, zo zit dat ... toch niet gek om mechanisch 24dB HP te kunnen creeren ? Is dat tevens de max die je mechanisch kunt halen, en waarom ook niet aan de "bovenkant" zo'n steile afval, heeft dat met de kortere golflengtes tov de kastmaten te maken ?

Wel een hele hoop energie die uit die frequentieband komt ... daar moeten nadelen aan zitten, iets in het fase- / tijddomein dat lastig te combineren is, of een ongelijkmatig SPL-verloop binnen de frequentieband ?

Mja, dat gesleutel / gezaag / geboor / whatever moet je van houden ... dat vind ik nou echt een vak appart en laat ik liever over aan mensen die er verstand van hebben (ofwel; krijg je vieze handen van ;-)

Groetos !

----------


## jens

leuk om weer eens een zelfbouw project te zien!

ben toch blij dat ik bij een aannemer werk en ongeveer alles kwa houtbewerkings machines tot me beschikking heb  :Smile:  scheelt toch wel een hoop! 

iig succes verder met het bouwen!

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Hej Hugo,

Heb je al je RH subjes al af?
Post eens anders wat foto's ik ben zeer benieuwd wat het geworden is! :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hey Dirk,

nee ze zijn nog niet helemaal af, ik wacht helaas nog steeds op een aantal onderdelen (handvatten voor de zijkanten), had daarom nog geen foto's geplaatst.

Stofferen is nu wel bij alle 4 klaar en roosters zijn ook allemaal klaar, dus heb al wel even een paar foto's gemaakt:








Zoals je ziet zijn ze bijna helemaal af, de 2 strips aan de voorkant die de gril vasthouden moeten nog even netjes zwart gespoten worden, en het aansluitpaneeltje achterin ook. In de zijkanten komen 2 luikjes om bij de speakers te komen, zoals je ziet moeten die nog uitgesneden worden.
Daarna nog even een paar mooie logo's op de voorkant (worden wel de nieuwe blauwe).

Heb vorige week ook stapeltje recone-kitjes uit Italië binnen gekregen:  :Big Grin: 


Dus nog ff plakken en dan is het testen geblazen.

Zorg ik tegen die tijd dat er even een mooie foto van de complete set (4 subs per kant) verschijnt.  :Wink: 

Maar als je nu al wat kwijt wilt: ga gerust je gang.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Zow dat ziet er errug mooi uit!!! :Big Grin: ..

Waar heb je dat rooster besteld?
Wij zijn nu ook bezig met een zelfbouwset, en ik zoek nog zo'n rooster.

----------


## Obelix

zow dat ziet er erg netjes uit  :Big Grin:  ik haal meestal me roosters bij Conrad hebben erg veel spullen niet altijd even goed maar aan een rooster kan je weinig fout doen.

groetjes Sjoerd

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Zow dat ziet er errug mooi uit!!!..
> 
> Waar heb je dat rooster besteld?
> Wij zijn nu ook bezig met een zelfbouwset, en ik zoek nog zo'n rooster.



Dank dank...  :Big Grin: 

De roosters zijn een stukje maatwerk van de firma Zwartwoud.


Wat ben je zelf aan het bouwen dan? Tenzij het RH C3 of CE3 is heb je niet zoveel aan dit rooster, maar ga eens met je ontwerp naar een flightcasebouwer toe, die kunnen dit soort roosters ook gewoon leveren (mijn roosters hebben echter een verzet stukje erin zitten, en dat krijg je het mooist als het even met een machinale pers gedaan wordt.)

Groeten Hugo

----------


## beyma

Ze worden steeds mooier ! 

Rooster/gril kan je ook prima bij de plaatselijke metaal constructie boer halen, even door de gouden gids bladeren om te kijken of er één in je buurt zit (voor de jeugd: de gouden gids is zeg maar een soort papieren Google, analoog zoeken naar bedrijven dus  :Wink: ) 

Heb je eenmaal een constuctie boer gevonden, vraag daar naar "strekmetaal" of geperforeerd plaatstaal met een zo hoog mogenlijk percentage  "air" !!
Strekmetaal kost niet zo heel veel, geperf. plaatstaal kon je nog wel eens van gaan schrikken, zeker als je het nog wil laten zetten door hun...

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik ben momenteel bezig met RCF Event 1018 subjes te bouwen, we gaan er in totaal nog 6 bij bouwen ik heb er nu nog 2..
Ja, ik denk dat ik even contact opneem met de flightcase bouwer van ons, Penn Elcom heeft zo'n rooster, maar de prijs kan ik nergens vinden. Nou ja, ik ga er maar eens achter aan of bij de plaatselijke metaal boer even langs gaan ja.. 

Ja ik weet het, die geperf. plaatstaal is niet goeiekoop nee, kwam ik gister ook achter. Nouja ik wil wel dat het er goed uitziet dus dan maakt het me niet veel uit of het wat kost!

----------


## jorre

als je dan toch roosters moet aanschaffen, ben ik van mening dat je ze beter meteen in roestvrij staal (inox) kan kopen
minder werk en roest achteraf!! of je moet de metalen kunnen laten poederlakken, dat kan ook
veel bouwplezier, we wachten op de foto's!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Mensen,

het heeft even geduurd, maar ik zal even een update geven. Alle kasten zijn klaar, alle speakers ge-reconed en alles is getest. Geluidje is super, alleen er is nog één (klein) probleempje, de luikjes aan de zijkanten moeten nog voorzien worden van afdichtingsmateriaal, er lekt nu namelijk nog lucht langs de luikjes en dat geeft een verlies in druk van zo'n 3dB. Maar dat is een kleinigheidje en heel eenvoudig op te lossen (de originele kasten zijn ook helemaal dicht 'gekurkt').

Hier nog even een foto van het hele zwikkie op de bijbehorende Dolly's:


Zoals te zien is moeten de latjes die het rooster vasthouden ook nog even in de verf, voor de rest is alles klaar.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Husss

Gaan de topjes er weer uit? 
Kwam ze op MP tegen

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Gaan de topjes er weer uit? 
> Kwam ze op MP tegen



Daar heb je inderdaad gelijk in, maar ze gaan zeker niet weg omdat ze niet bevallen.  :Wink: 

Boven de C3 subs hoort eigenlijk een C3 of CE3 top (deze zijn qua vorm en uiterlijk exact gelijk aan de sub). Na lang zoeken heb ik in Engeland afgelopen winter eindelijk een 4-tal CE3 toppen weten te bemachtigen en die maken de CT5 topjes eigenlijk een beetje overbodig.

Sindsdien zijn ze namelijk nooit meer gebruikt en dat is toch wel een beetje zonde.

Daar komt bij dat ik ook nog 4 kleinere RH topjes heb staan die ook vrij veel kunnen.


Vandaar toch maar besloten om ze eerst eens te koop te zetten, als ik ze niet kwijt raak dan maakt het ook niet uit, komt vast nog wel eens van pas, als infill o.i.d.  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

Dat ziet er goed uit Hugo.
Passen mooi onder onze (Qube Audio) C3 toppen.  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben benieuwd naar de klank en ben ook benieuwd naar het verschil tussen jouw subs en TRS subs die wij gebruiken.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoi Ray,

inderdaad dat lijkt mij ook wel een interessante vergelijk. Wat jij hebt is een ietwat gemodificeerde variant van de C3-top. (De oorspronkelijke Renkus Heinz versie had een dubbel 12" op het laag.)

Wij hebben de CE3 top, verschil is voornamelijk de mid/hoog sectie. Waar de C3 een 10" mid gebruikte met daarvoor een dubbel 1" op een aluminium hoorn, heeft de CE3 een dubbel 6,5" én een dubbel 1", allen gemonteerd op een waveguide.

Als ik zo naar die TRS sub kijk dan lijkt mij deze in zekere mate overeen te komen met de RH DRS18-1B (beter bekend als Synco 18RR). Klopt dat?


Zou leuk zijn om beide systemen eens naast elkaar te zetten.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

> Als ik zo naar die TRS sub kijk dan lijkt mij deze in zekere mate overeen te komen met de RH DRS18-1B (beter bekend als Synco 18RR). Klopt dat?
> Zou leuk zijn om beide systemen eens naast elkaar te zetten.



De subs zij inderdaad nagenoeg identiek. Ik ken de Synco subs ook goed omdat ik een aantal keren met Synco gedraaid heb.

Jammer dat de afstand zo groot is, een vergelijk zou heel interessant zijn.
Uiteindelijk is het toch een beetje familie van elkaar.  :Smile:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Jammer dat de afstand zo groot is, een vergelijk zou heel interessant zijn.
> Uiteindelijk is het toch een beetje familie van elkaar.



Inderdaad, ben erg benieuwd wat Qube ermee gedaan heeft.

Het is gewoon een ontzettend goed systeem. Bewijs daarvoor is natuurlijk een bedrijf zoals Ampco, die (hetzij in een iets aangepaste vorm) nog steeds op grote schaal gebruik maakt van dit systeem dat oorspronkelijk eind jaren 80/begin jaren 90 werd ontwikkeld.


Waar ik overigens nog wel zeer benieuwd naar ben is hoe jij dit alles precies aanstuurt. Gebruik je daarvoor een analoge of een digitale processor? En met welke versterkers?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

Wij sturen de toppen aan met PA 300 amps, per versterker 2 toppen. 1 kantje voor het hoog en 1 kantje voor het mid/laag.
De subs met PA 360 amps, 2 subs per amp. We draaien dus 3 weg.
Volgens mij zijn het gewoon Crest bakken met een Qube look.
In de ampracks zit een analoge processormodule van Qube, helaas is het niet mogelijk om daar iets mee te doen.
Op termijn wil ik die modules vervangen door digitale processors.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hmm, blijkbaar hebben ze dan op diverse punten toch wel concessies gedaan.
In de oorspronkelijke versie was de top namelijk een 3-weg actief aangestuurd systeem. Met de sub erbij heb je dus een 4-weg, volledig actief gefilterd systeem.

Wat ik wel weet is dat de RH processor die bij het RH systeem hoort veel meer is dan alleen een cross-over (mede door de zeer effectieve beveiliging). Hoe dit bij het Qube systeem zit weet ik niet.

Ben je niet tevreden over de huidige processing? Bij het RH systeem is het in ieder geval bekend dat deze veruit het beste klinkt met de originele analoge processor.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## RayM

We kunnen de toppen 3 weg aansturen maar we hebben voor 2 weg gekozen.
Scheelde weer een versterker per kant.  :Smile: 

Ik ben zeer tevreden met de huidige processing, de set klinkt gewoon heel goed. Afgelopen zaterdag nog een buitenfestival gedraaid in Duitsland en het verbaasde mij eigenlijk weer dat ik ook buiten zoveel druk had.
Ik draaide daar met 4 subs en 2 toppen per kant.

Maar het lijkt me wel interessant wat ik nog kan doen met een digitale processor.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Afgelopen zaterdag nog een buitenfestival gedraaid in Duitsland en het verbaasde mij eigenlijk weer dat ik ook buiten zoveel druk had.
> Ik draaide daar met 4 subs en 2 toppen per kant.



Heb je toevallig een paar foto's? Hoeveel bezoekers waren er?

Je mag me anders ook wel even een mailtje doen, want ben erg nieuwsgierig.

info (apenstaartje) soundlink (punt) nl

Groeten Hugo

----------


## metalteacher

Volgens mij staan deze subs nu te koop op marktplaats.

Ik heb wel interesse, maar vraag me dan tegelijkertijd af waarom ze dan anderhalf jaar hebben stilgestaan.

----------


## 4AC

Voor een wel héél prima prijsje, mag daar wel even bij vermeld worden.

Ze staan er overigens al een vrij lange tijd op.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Sander (metalteacher) heeft inmiddels per e-mail van mij een reactie ontvangen.  :Smile: 

Reden van verkoop is puur en alleen: nog nooit nodig gehad. Heeft niets met het niet functioneren te maken, want ze klinken gewoon identiek aan een originele C3 sub.

En inderdaad Teun, ze staan al even te koop, maar er is vast een liefhebber voor, die moet zich alleen nog even melden.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------

